# Motorizacion de silla de ruedas



## striker60 (Nov 27, 2008)

soy discapacitado  y deseo motorizar electricamente mi silla con dos motores de cc de 150w cada uno, que deberán controlarse en velocidad y sentido con una palanca de control tipo joystick. El circuito será alimentado por dos baterias en serie de 12 v.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 27, 2008)

si ya tenes los motores, las baterias, y lo que vos queres hacer funciona, no tenes ningun problema ya.

el control es de lo mas simple.

yo haria uno tipo potenciometro o controlado por PWM (modulacion de ancho de pulso).

y lo de marcha delante, marcha atrás, es mucho mas simple aun.

solo necesitas una llave como la de la imagen y conectarla como t explico:

en 3 y 4, el voltaje de entrada,en tu caso (24V de las baterias)
en 1 y 2 la salida del voltaje (24V a los motores)
y luego cruzas 1 cable del 1 al 6
y luego cruzas un cable del 2 al 5

al estar la llave en 0 nada ocurre.
al estar la llave en I los motores marchan al derecho.
al estar la llave en II los motores invierten su marcha porque los cables se cruzan y por ende el positivo q antes estaba en 1 ahora estara en 2.

espero haberte ayudado. si necesitas el control PWM t paso uno, solo hay q reforzarlo para q tolere 300watts o mas.


----------



## striker60 (Nov 27, 2008)

DJ Draco : te agradezco tu información, pero necesito que la inversion de marcha sea con el joy, es decir joy centrado, no funciona, joy hacia delante, los dos motores (uno en cada rueda) funcionan, joy a 90º hacia un lado, el motor contrario avanza y el otro está parado, joy 45º hacia atrás, el motor contrario avanza y el otro retrocede, o sea se puede girar sobre el elje vertical. no sé si queda claro?.
Los motores pueden variar la velocidad por PWM y los motores pueden manejarse con un puente H, de transistores Mos-fet tipo N y P.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 27, 2008)

Tambien podes usar unos engranajes multiplicadores de fuerza.
No conozco tu presupuesto..Pero seguro hacer todo esto es mucho mas economico que comparar una silla original...

Un saludo!


----------



## striker60 (Nov 27, 2008)

Elvis!, agradezco tu interés. Si, hay que reducir las rpm de los motores, es un tema que no me preocupa. Lo que me interesa es la parte electronica, que es mi punto flojo. En cuanto a la tension la que se utiliza es de 24v cc. De todas formas me gustaría ver algo de lo que ofreces. Yo creo que sin usar microprocesadores no creo que sea posible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2008)

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/118302/


----------



## electrodan (Nov 27, 2008)

striker60 dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que sin usar microprocesadores no creo que sea posible.


Claro que es posible hacerlo sin usarlo!


----------



## striker60 (Nov 28, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mira esto
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/118302/


Amigo Fogonazo: por fin encuentro alguien que sabe algo!. 

Pero vamos al asunto: vi el circuito al cual me remitiste, no se ve muy bien la imagen, entiendo globalmente el asunto, pero como soy solamente aficionado a la electronica agradecería me hicieses un circuito un poco mas detallado, sobre todo la parte de potencia, lo cual aumentaría tu cuenta en las islas Caiman.

Un abrazo Striker60


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Volviendo a retomar el tema

A modo de resumen tenemos 

Estos enlaces de un archivo .RAR aportado por *"fernandoae"*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13927


Y esto otro aportado por *"YO"*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=11241

*Peroooo, quiero MAS* (En efecto soy ambicioso, recuerden que mi idea es conquistar el mundo)

Quiero un control *TOTAL*, quiero que la silla motorizada se maneje como si fuera un *helicóptero "Caza bombardero"*, con el mismo y único Joystic que avance, retroceda, gire a derecha-izquierda avanzando o que gire a derecha-izquierda sin avanzar (girando en redondo)

Esta abierta la recepción de ideas o sugerencias,

¿ Quien se atreve a encender la neurona ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Esta podria ser la forma de *"leer" *el Joystic, traducción del dibujo P1, P2 y P3 son 3 potenciómetros, p3 esta fijo y los demas estan suspendidos de los ejes de los anteriores, P2 esta suspendido del eje de P3 y P1 esta suspendido del eje de P2.
*P1* detecta el giro del joystic.
*P2* detecta avance y retroceso.
*P3* detecta derecha izquierda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

es simple. solo se necesita un joystick analogico de palanca con 8 posiciones.

si se quiere: norte, sur, este, oeste, noreste, noroeste, sureste y suroeste.

dejo una imagen...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2009)

Hijole, esto seria facil con PLC, de eso se lo basico pero, debido al presupuesto supongo que para esto se usan los famosos PIC. Es cierto?

Saludos.

Tacatomon.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2009)

un PLC no es mas que un grupo de PIC's microprocesadores, memorias eepromo flash y puertos de salida con reles de media potencia.

no se pq a veces la gente piensa q un plc es todo un robot en si o algo similar. y no entiendo la verdad pq son tan pero tan excesivamente caros! ! !

yo prefiero hacer una buena plaqueta con pic's e integrados a mi gusto y preferentemente diseñada a medida de mi maquina n vez de comprar un plc.

ahora bien, en una industria, no se puede perder tiempo, ni dejar espacios a errores por lo q siempre se compan plc's.

lo de la silla es facil muchachos. con esa palanca q yo dije se comandan reles q van dando acceso a los motores.

si se coloca arriba los 2 motores marchan adelante.
si se coloca abajo los 2 motores marchan atras.
si se coloca a la derecha archa el motor izquierdo.
si se coloca a la izquierda marcha el motor derecho.
si se coloca arriba a la derecha deben ir conmutando alternadamente 2 motores adelante --> motor izquiero --2 motores adelante --> motor izquierdo.

asi avanza mientras gira.

identico para izquierda arriba o abajo.

saludos.

chau.

ciao.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

Vamos a acotar las posibilidades y poner mas condiciones
*PLC = NO*
*PIC =* Puede ser, si trae simpleza al diseño *SI*, si es mas complicado que resolverlo totalmente análogo *NO*

Costo de producción = Bajo
Facilidad de realización = Media
Consumo propio de corriente = Mínimo
¿ Que se maneja con esto ?: 2 Motores mediante controladores PWM
¿ Que ganamos con esto ? = "Dar una mano"  

A la mejor propuesta se le entregará un diploma impreso en auténtico papel de impresora (Calidad comercial) y autografiado por mi reconociendo el aporte a la causa.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2009)

Acaso mi propuesta no es la mejor? (modestia aparte)

es una simple palanca que tenga en su base 8 contactos. cada contacto le dara unos 12V al rele/s corresondiente/s y estos manejaran los motores.

si se quiere se puede colocar entre medio el conrolador de Ancho de Pulso (PWM) para darle la posibilidad de diferentes velocidades o potencia.

mi propuesta es la mas rapida de acceder, es de bajo costo.

quisiera saber que opina striker.

saludos.


----------



## striker60 (Ene 18, 2009)

Amigo DJ DRACO: agradezco tu aporte, pero.....creo que está claro que la variación de la velocidad de los motores debe estar en el mismo joystick por lo tanto que la palanca de control accione interruptores está descartado y el control debe hacerse con potes. Aqui caben dos posibilidades o acciona dos circuitos independientes para cada motor o un pic "lee" la posición de los potes y acciona uno u otro motor y a la vez de acuerdo a la posición de la palanca le imprime mas o menos velocidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

¿ No entendiste la parte del control de velocidad proporcional al angulo de desplazamiento del Joystic ?


----------



## striker60 (Ene 18, 2009)

Fogonazo: el circuito que me enviastes me parece plausible, pero no llego a distinguir las conexiónes al 555 y faltaría que me aclararas los integrados que lo componen, ademas la salida de clock que accionaría?
                                   Striker


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

striker60 dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo: el circuito que me enviastes me parece plausible,......


El 555 manda un ancho de pulso variable (Que da velocidad variable) a 2 lugares distintos, dependiendo si el joystic se desplazo hacia adelante o atrás.
Si se desplaza adelante, los pulsos se envian a un puente "H" de forma tal que excite al motor en esa dirección.
Si se desplaza el joystic hacia atrás, se envían los pulsos al mismo puente "H" pero excitando el otro juego de transistores para que el motor gire en dirección contraria.
Los integrados son operacionales dobles de los mas comunes (0,50U$)

El problema actual es determinar un sistema de lógica de control que detecte la posición del joystic y efectúe la acción deseada sobre los 2 motores en todos los cuadrantes posibles.


----------



## striker60 (Ene 18, 2009)

Te explico lo  que yo hice: dos circuitos independientes para cada motor, con dos potes, uno para cada motor, pero ubicados en forma distinta a lo tradicional, es decir a 45º con respecto al sentido de marcha, de forma tal que, al accionar la palanca hacia adelante, manejo los dos potes a la vez, uno de cada circuito. Tu circuito me parece muy bueno, pero me gustaría que lo completaras, ya que como te habrás dado cuenta soy solo aficcionado en estos menesteres.

                                                 Striker


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

Lo de los potes a 45º me gusto.

Veré de completar el esquema con el puente "H"


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 18, 2009)

Lo complicado aca es el tema de que tiene que ser con un solo joy  estoy pensando en usar algun pwm controlado por tension... un par de operacionales...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Lo complicado aca es el tema de que tiene que ser con un solo joy  estoy pensando en usar algun pwm controlado por tension... un par de operacionales...


Tu circuito o el que publique yo podrían resolver esto, pero esta de por medio la lógica de detección de la posición y la respuesta a esta.
Por ejemplo si el Joystic se gira sobre si mismo un motor debe girar en sentido contrario al otro.
Si el Joystic es empujado hacia adelante ambos motores deben girar en el mismo sentido y con igual velocidad
Si es empujado hacia adelante y al mismo tiempo (Por ejemplo) izquierda, ambos motores giran en el mismo sentido pero el derecho con mas velocidad

Todavía no veo la forma, pero seguramente esta en algún lado, habrá que encontrarla


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

Pensándolo bien (Gracias a una siesta) el problema *NO EXISTE*

Si, estoy loco pero eso ahora no viene al caso

Planteo lo siguiente: 
Tengo infinitas posibilidades de accionamiento del Joystic (Eso son muchas posibilidades).
Pero solo tengo 2 motores con un solo control por motor y un solo potenciómetro por motor.
O sea, con 2 potenciómetros (1 por motor) resuelvo todo
Como necesito que a su ves el potenciómetro tenga resolución en 3 ejes, lo que hago es poner 3 potenciómetros en forma de puente para cada motor y ya esta, la posición relativa y el valor final de desvío del centro será el que determine la acción a seguir por el motor.
Como esta aquí pero interconectados
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=18024



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ....A la mejor propuesta se le entregará un diploma impreso en auténtico papel de impresora (Calidad comercial) y autografiado por mi reconociendo el aporte a la causa.....



Hasta ahora el diploma es mio


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2009)

Hace como en los vehiculos con orugas, son dos palancas una al lado de la otra (una para cada embrague) y de acuerdo a la posicion entre ellas avanzas o vas girando.
Incluso podes mover una hacia adelante y la otra para atras y el vehiculo gira sin avanzar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Hace como en los vehiculos con orugas, son dos palancas una al lado de la otra (una para cada embrague) y de acuerdo a la posicion entre ellas avanzas o vas girando........


Lo que pasa es que si el diseño es bueno se lo vendo a una fabrica de aviones militares


----------



## striker60 (Ene 19, 2009)

Fogonazo: los motores son 24V - 150w por lo menos. Yo hice un circuito que baje de la red "kit 166-bidireccional DC motor speed controller". Fabriqué dos iguales y apliqué uno para cada motor, accionados por una palanca que movía los dos potes  situados a 45º con respecto a la marcha hacia adelante. Todo andaba de 10 con los motores sin carga, pero cuando los cargaba los transistores Mosfet del puente H explotaban y eso a pesar que eran dos IRFZ48 y dos IRF4905. Como no conseguí transistores mejores, abandoné y pensando en reeplazarlos por relés que en definitiva son más nobles. Por eso mi interés en el circuito que me posteaste vos, siempre pensando en poner relés para invertir la marcha. Otro de los inconvenientes que tuve fué que el recorrido de la palanca era insuficiente, quizá habría que amplificar la señal?.

                                                                                        Striker


----------



## striker60 (Ene 19, 2009)

Eduardoae:  tal cual, igual que un vehiculo a orugas, solo que ambas palanca se combinan en una sola.

                                                                      Striker


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 19, 2009)

El tema es que con 1 sola palanca no tenes la misma cantidad de opciones que con 2 separadas.

Lo que dijo eduardo es basicamente lo que dije yo. y lo que quiere striker ES LO QUE DIJE YO:

1 SOLA PALANCA CON 8 POSICIONES. mi idea es la mejor. tiene todo el proceso en solo 8 contactos. y solo faltaria 1 pote para la velocidad.

no se si entienden !

1 palanquita
1 poteciometro

Y YA ESTAAAAAAAA! ! !

P.D.: me volvi un poco loco.


----------



## striker60 (Ene 19, 2009)

DJ Draco: no, con una sola palanca debés manejár la velocidad y dirección, cosa que no podés hacer con contactos que son si o no. Me explico?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 19, 2009)

si entiendo. por so decia que la palanca da el on off, y el pote la velocidad.
la palanca en la mano iizquierda y el pote en la deecha o vice versa.

saludos.


----------



## striker60 (Ene 19, 2009)

No. una mano debe quedar libre


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 19, 2009)

striker60 dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo: los motores son 24V - 150w por lo menos. Yo hice un circuito que baje de la red "kit 166-bidireccional DC motor speed controller". Fabriqué dos iguales y apliqué uno para cada motor, accionados por una palanca que movía los dos potes  situados a 45º con respecto a la marcha hacia adelante. Todo andaba de 10 con los motores sin carga, pero cuando los cargaba los transistores Mosfet del puente H explotaban y eso a pesar que eran dos IRFZ48 y dos IRF4905. Como no conseguí transistores mejores, abandoné y pensando en reeplazarlos por relés que en definitiva son más nobles. Striker



Como se nota que todos quieren aportar pero ni siquiera se toman un tiempo en leer los aportes de los demas.
Eso es lo que propuse yo, hasta puse el vinculo al esquema. 
No entiendo como es eso de cambiar los transistores por reles.  no se puede hacer un pwm con reles eh! jaja


----------



## striker60 (Ene 19, 2009)

Fernandoae: los relés son para invertir la marcha. los contactos de los mismos son los que manejan la corriente  que provee el PWM.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 19, 2009)

Eso si,  se ahorran tres mosfet.Pero el circuito funciona...yo arme cuatro y no me dieron problemas...

Es raro lo que te pasa... porque si no me equivoco el irfz48 se banca 190W, usaste los diodos de proteccion y todo?


----------



## Manonline (Ene 19, 2009)

acordate que al momento de darle arranque al motor o de cambiarle el sentido de giro, la corriente que toma el motor es GIGANTE!

Los reles al poco tiempo se van a pegar por la chispa que se produce al abrirse sus contactos.

Proba poniendo TODOS los diodos rapidos de proteccion al motor.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 19, 2009)

Eso es algo a tener en cuenta.. la corriente de arranque es bastante grande, pero no por eso van a explotar los mosfet.
Al usar el control pwm diria que se soluciona en gran parte el problema.Ahora si estan los dos motores encendidos al maximo en un sentido y se invierte repentinamente la direccion ahi ya es otro tema...
A alguien se le ocurre alguna solucion para evitar esto en el circuito que subi?


----------



## Manonline (Ene 19, 2009)

yo trabaje con motores bastante mas chicos y el pico de arranque era de unas 10 veces la corriente nominal...

supongo qe los diodos de proteccion ayudarian bastante a contrarrestar la fuerza contraelectromotriz de los motores al momento del arranque y del cambio de sentido.

adjunto un esquema de los diodos. ojo que estos van a soportar bastante corriente! tienen que ser diodos rapidos y mucha corriente. si se calientan es que estan haciendo su trabajo.

salu2,
mano.

EDIT: Los diodos lo mas cerca posible de los motores...


----------



## striker60 (Ene 20, 2009)

bajé el circuito de proteccion de los motores. Si es cierto que la corriente de arranque es por lo menos 10 veces la I max. Pero, que diodos sugeririas?


----------



## Manonline (Ene 20, 2009)

mmm, nomenclatura exacta no se, pero en la casa de electronica los pedis por diodos rapidos de X corriente y listo.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## luisKarlos (Ene 22, 2009)

hola a todos , bueno luego de haber buscado unpoco aka voy a publicar el plano del circuito del control de la silla electrica
que simule y probe exitosamente, soy consiente de que el control de potencia se puede mejorar,  esperare sus 
recomendaciones y mejoras.

observaciones de la prueba

-control por microcontrolador
-control de velocidad por pwm (tambien generado por el micro), pero con acceso a un potenciometro al lado del jostyck.el cual va conectado al conversor a/d del micro.
-se usa  2 reles de 6 contactos 16 amp, 24vcc cada uno (en el esquema se usaron 4 solo para simular el ckt).
-frenos magnetico de 12 vcc cada uno.(acoplados al eje del motor)

 problemas a resolver
- utilizar mosfet en ves de los transistores.
- evitar el arranque y frenado  brusco(ya saben la corriente alta).
- solucionar el ruido en la placa q genera inestabilidad en el micro y tmb ocasiona q se queme el micro.
- conseguir un yostick decente ( pues utilizamos los de atary)


vale decir que dichos motores y frenos no son comerciales puesto se usaron de una silla electrica de fabricacion francesa
del año 1985. 
pronto publicare una mejora del circuito que tengo en la cabeza pero quiero la ayuda de todos, sobre todo en la etapa de
potencia(sin dañar el micro).
saludos desde arequipa - peru a todos y toy seguro que se resolvera el problema ok.

-


----------



## Luis F (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola a todos, me parece que los potenciometros a 45 grados es una buena idea y mejor que los contactos ya que se tiene un mejor control, pero para los que quieren por contactos tambien se podria utilizar el joystick y encima de este el potenciometro en el mismo eje del joystick de esta forma se podria manejar con una sola mano.
Bueno solo Ideas


----------



## luisKarlos (Ene 22, 2009)

hola a todos bueno aquii traje el circuito  de potencia que funciona ok (este esquema depotencia
yo lo implemente y funciona), claro utilize un transistor de potencia y no un mosfet como esta en el esquema, por eso delos problemas de temperatura elevada, por la  commutacion lenta, pero pienso q con un mosfet se soluciona el problema ,tambien he pensado que la salida del pwm generado por el micro podria ir aun optoacoplador y de ahi al mosfet y asi quedaria aislado y protegido de posibles corrientes q dañen al micro.

fernandosea si te obsesiona la alimentacion ps no hay q ser un genio para pensar que siendo una silla electrica pues la alimentacion "OBVIAMENTE son de BATERIAS" secas de 12v en serie para tener 24v que son la tension nominal de los motores.

-bueno  lo del pote a 45º aun no lo he razonado pero me parece una exelennte alternativa si es que son faciles de conseguir y asi eliminar el potenciometro.
-otro punto que se me vien ala cabeza es es el de controlar los motores con puentes h de potencia, si es que no les gusta los reles(jajaja..noes cacha por siaca)pero le daria mas calidad al proyecto.
-lo del arranque y frenado brusco creo que no habria problema de solucionar con el micro ps podriamos hacer un escalon al mandar las señales (adelante , atras, etc).

finalmente alguien que me de la mano para el control con los mosfet sin dañar el micro(un esquemita por ahi)
gracias desde ya.


si alos micros no alos opamp ..ok


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 23, 2009)

"fernandosea si te obsesiona la alimentacion ps no hay q ser un genio para pensar que siendo una silla electrica pues la alimentacion "OBVIAMENTE son de BATERIAS" secas de 12v en serie para tener 24v que son la tension nominal de los motores"

Antes que nada es "Fernandoae".
Asiq es con baterias y no con un cable de 3000 metros? pucha!. Si te digo eso es porque en tu esquema en NINGUNA parte hay conexion a una alimentacion de los motores, esta MAL el diseño.
No es para que te ofendas, pero no funcionaria si se construye.

No es una opcion, para los motores estos hay que usar un puente h si se quiere hacer algo que sea funcional y dure mucho tiempo.

"finalmente alguien que me de la mano para el control con los mosfet sin dañar el micro"
No se que es lo que haces con los mosfet para quemar el micro! es mas coherente decir que se te queman con un bipolar, porque estos consumen corriente del puerto en cambio los mosfet no... mmm...

"si alos micros no alos opamp ..ok "
Si a lo que sea mas facil, practico, economico... es cuestion de evaluar la situacion.
A mi me encantan los micros, pero no es algo que todos manejen.


----------



## memojavi (Ene 23, 2009)

bueno me presento soy *guillermo* y me pueden llamar *memo* soy uno de los compañeros de luis que hicimos la construccion de l circuito y como dijo si funciona

eso del esquema es una representacion del circuito mas que armado es para simulacion y porsupuesto que se ovian algunas cosas para que no se vea complejo el diagrama, esolo de la alimentacion enves de poner una bateria o reguladores de tension como por ejemplo los 78xx por todo lado 

si saves eso de simulacion lo comprenderas

ya que si quiere armar o ponerlo en placa se pondria todo especificado  claro esta 


el problema de la corriente de arranque es sensillo
si uno usa un microcontrolador para modificar el DUTY CICLE del PWM

si se arranca el motor el DUTY se pone en lo mas bajo y que aumente poco a poco asta que se compare con el valor del potensiometro (osea la tension que entra por el ADC del micro) y listo 
para mejor utilizacion del aranque o parara se debera usar un sensor algo asi como un tacometro que te indique que tanto puedes variar el DUTY, ya que si fuera en una suvida o bajada de la pista o calle que se transite 
deberia acondicionarse automaticamente en ambas situaciones


nota:a verdad les menciono que el PWM del micro sale por el pin CPP que se avia mostrado en el diagrama


los que manejan microcontroladores les sera fasil entender lo que digo


----------



## memojavi (Ene 23, 2009)

A me olvidaba aca esto lo que se hiso para implementarlo en placa
echo con el programa del _*eagle*_

*nota:* es el circuito que se mostro anterior mente por luiskarlos 
pero este fue echo por el programa mensionado para su armado


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 23, 2009)

Bueno memo esto tengo para decir:

"si se arranca el motor el duty se pone en lo mas bajo y que aumente poco a poco asta que se compare con el valor del potenCiometro (osea la tension que entra por el ADC del micro) y listo"

Esa es una ventaja del micro. Se puede implementar una "aceleracion progresiva"
El esquema de tu compañero no me convence asi como està dibujado.

"si saBes eso de simulacion lo comprenderas"
Me suena a no sabes nada de simulacion... por mas que sea simulacion no me gusta el circuito como està.

"nota:a verdad les menciono que el pwm del micro sale por el pin cpp que se HaBia mostrado en el diagrama"
A ver... entonces si sale por ese pin creo que va a las resistencias y de ahi al colector de los transistores, asi como tambien a un diodo y de ahi a la bobina del rele? la cual luego va al otro colector y a masa?... 

"los que manejan microcontroladores les sera faCil entender lo que digo"
Y para los que no manejan micros tambien es facil porque solo se habla de PWM 
NO TIENE SENTIDO EL CIRCUITO o yo soy muy ignorante.  El resto que opina?!

PD: "...variar el duty, ya que si fuera en una suBida o bajada de la pista o calle que se transite
deberia acondicionarse automaticamente en ambas situaciones"
Esa idea realmente està buena y te felicito por haberla tenido en cuenta.


----------



## striker60 (Ene 23, 2009)

muchachos todo está muy bien y agradezco la colaboración, pero como decia Ortega y Gasset:"argentinos a las cosas", es decir quiero ver un circuito completo y probado y dejemonos de filosofia.

                                                                     Striker


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 23, 2009)

Ok, arma el mio entonces que ya lo probe. Te doy un año de garantia, o por 20 pesos adicionales se extiende a 3 años con mano de obra en el service completamente gratuita.


----------



## striker60 (Ene 23, 2009)

Amigo Fernandoae: si es el que figura en la página 4 hace rato que lo tengo armado y si funciona de maravillas, pero cuando le aplique carga a los motores los mosfet explotaron, a pesar que eran dos IRFZ48 y dos IRF4905, montados en buenos disipadores. Ahora mi duda es: como los dos circuitos funcionan con la misma fuente, ¿no será que los pulsos de PWM de uno interfieren con el otro y disparan la rama del H en forma incorrecta? ó la corriente de los motores con carga será excesiva?no nos olvidemos que para subir un cordoncito es necesario aplicar plena potencia y los motores está parados y otro problema el recorrido de los potes es insuficiente. Yo lo solucioné con un aplificacion mecanica, pero eso complica la construcción. Sería mejor una solución de amplificación electronica de la señal.  

                                                                                        Striker60


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 23, 2009)

Para no seguir quemando mosfets ponele un fusible en serie con el motor. Y para comprobar que no sean disparos indeseados por interferencias coloca unos capacitores cerca de la alimentacion de cada placa, o proba de alimentar la parte de potencia con una bateria y la logica con una mas pequeña... asi vamos descartando posibles problemas...


----------



## striker60 (Ene 24, 2009)

Cuando  me haga un poco de tiempo, probaré a ver que pasa.


----------



## Santix (May 26, 2009)

Yo estoy en la misma situación, y después de darle muchas vueltas, he optado por lo más fácil, colocar en una caja dos potenciómetros lineales, como los de las mesas de mezcla. Y manejarlos con dos dedos. Pongo mi circuito por si sirve de algo.


----------



## Santix (Jun 9, 2009)

Saludos, con el tema de joystick y lo que comente anteriormente, me puse ha trabajar y he hecho esto haber que os parece.
Por otro lado tengo un problema con el puente. Después de reforzar las pistas y cambiar un mosfet que se quedo en  corto, no he sido capaz de hacerlo funcionar, me giran los motores en un solo sentido y la señal del L293D es buena el problema lo tengo en el puente pero no se comprobar los componentes sin desmontarlo entero.
Agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda.


----------



## cansi22 (Jun 9, 2009)

un joystick de una recreativa y un potenciometro


----------



## fergavo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola gente queria saber si me pueden ayudar, quisiera hacer una silla de ruedas electrica para una persona que pesa casi 100kg, no tengo idea de que tipo de motor electrico de corriente continua utilizar pero me gustaria usar una bateria de auto o moto, no se si serviría.
Cualquier aporte tanto sea del tipo de motor como de los circuitos electronicos para marcha adelante atras y giros les estaria desde ya muy agradecidos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2009)

fergavo dijo:


> Hola gente queria saber si me pueden ayudar, quisiera hacer una silla de ruedas electrica para una persona que pesa casi 100kg,


Para eso estamos.
Respecto al peso, no es demasiado, solo habrá que buscar el motor mas adecuado en prestaciones y precio.


> no tengo idea de que tipo de motor electrico de corriente continua utilizar pero me gustaria usar una bateria de auto o moto, no se si serviría.


En las primeras páginas de este post se comenta sobre los motores.
Una alternativa económica y bastante eficiente son los motores de limpiaparabrisas.


> Cualquier aporte tanto sea del tipo de motor como de los circuitos electronicos para marcha adelante atras y giros les estaria desde ya muy agradecidos.


Léete TODO el post saca tus conclusiones, y luego comenta para poder analizar posibilidades.


----------



## jalva (Oct 19, 2009)

Una idea... ( nada mas que eso)
son 2 motores, usando un joystick con 2 potes como los de la playstation se puede tener el centro de los potes bien definidos.

Usando pwm se puede controlar una etapa de potencia como la de Santix y controlar el ciclo de trabajo de los 2 motores con la inclinacion hacia adelante o hacia atras del joystick, pero adicionalmente si se inclina el joystick hacia los lados se puede modificar el pwn del motor (hacia el que se inclina) en el grado que se inclinó el joystick, solo sumando / restando el valor de la inclinacion (dado por el adc).
mientras el otro motor sigue girando a la velocidad fijada hacia adelante.
Me expliqué..? hummm me parece que yo tambien estoy loco....


----------



## fergavo (Oct 21, 2009)

Gente me fije en todo el post y queria saber si los motores de limpiaparabrisas de que wataje son ya que me he fijado que las sillas de ruedas andan entre los 150 y 180w.
Y apenas tengan resuelto el control del joy lo bajo, muy bueno sus aportes


----------



## frezamu (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola me gusta el entusiasmo en este tema, les comento yo llevó mas de cinco años fabricando comercialmente controles  y sillas de ruedas eléctricas y les comento  las consideraciones a tener en cuenta 
·         La silla debe tener dos motores de 200 watt como minimo para 100 kilos
·         Freno regenerativo para cuando descienda o ascienda no se retroceda ni se desboque
·         Frenos electromagnéticos para frenar
Esto es lo primordial el frenado no puede ser en seco ( de un golpe) puede causar desde fracturas hasta que la persona salga disparada o causar serios accidentes, 
Referente a la electrónica para el puente les recomiendo el irfz44 un excelente fet y averigüen el ir2110 02113 maneja de maravilla los fet, buenos filtros lo mas cercanos al positivo que alimenten los fet
Bueno tengo que irme espero poder seguir colavorando


----------



## fergavo (Oct 22, 2009)

Gracias frezamu me ayudaria muchisimo el diseño electronico del comando de los movientos de los motores electricos o sea el del joyestic, en el caso que puedas aportar los datos desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/164739/ Post Nº. 63 (de Santix)_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/169526/ _Post Nº. 64 ( de Santix)
Arriba a la derecha esta el número de post de este tema, porsupuesto!

Estos dos posteos funcionarían de maravilla.
Solo expliquenme una cosa.
El diagrama del post Nº. 63 en la parte de los 555, ¿Si muevo un potenciometro, tengo el movimiento de una sola rueda? Y si los muevo al mismo tiempo se mueven las dos, ya sea para atras o para adelante, no es así?

Entonces si estoy en lo correcto, ya esta resuelto todo. Con el joystic diseñado en el post Nº. 64 solo hay que preveer que al tirar hacia atras del mismo, las ruedas giren hacia atras y viceversa. Bien, luego entonces para que sólo una rueda gire y permita virar el vehiculo (silla de ruedas) sólo hay que girar la perilla del joystic para la derecha o izquierda, como si fuera un volante. Listo!!

(espero que el circuito funcione así, creo que parecere tonto con estas preguntas, pero ya lo hice. jajaja...)
Click..


----------



## fergavo (Oct 23, 2009)

Muchachos entren en esta pagina que me parece esta la solucion, si saben algo de ingles mejor pero son patentes gratis de fabricacion de sillas de ruedas electricas  http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4634941.html
Luego cuenten si sirve o no gracias

Muchachos vean esto tambien creo que es otra alternativa  http://www.jcee.upc.es/JCEE2001/PDFs2001/Cadira.pdf


----------



## joseeduardosn (Dic 16, 2013)

frezamu dijo:


> Hola me gusta el entusiasmo en este tema, les comento yo llevó mas de cinco años fabricando comercialmente controles  y sillas de ruedas eléctricas y les comento  las consideraciones a tener en cuenta
> ·         La silla debe tener dos motores de 200 watt como minimo para 100 kilos
> ·         Freno regenerativo para cuando descienda o ascienda no se retroceda ni se desboque
> ·         Frenos electromagnéticos para frenar
> ...



Hola... 

He buscado del ir2110 que mencionas, pero, ese soluciona el problema de tener que alimentar con más tensión que la fuente a los fets para invertir el orden?

O es mejor usar 2 canal N y 2 canal P?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Escorpiuser (Jul 22, 2018)

(Perdón si esto no va aquí. No sé si este mensaje debe ir en este hilo o en otro. Si fuera esto último, ruego a algún moderador que lo coloque donde considere más adecuado).

He encontrado en la calle una caja con algunas piezas desechadas de la que presumo es una reparación de una silla de ruedas eléctrica. Lo único aprovechable, por así decirlo, son unos cables con unos fusibles (en buen estado) y conectores en los extremos, y -sobre todo- lo que estimo es la unidad de control de la silla (gestión de los motores, carga/descarga de la batería y esas cosas).

Supongo que la unidad de control está averiada y por eso la han cambiado, aunque podría ser que no. Podría ser que la hayan cambiado al cambiar otras piezas, ya que parece que en la caja venía un kit con diversos repuestos. Me gustaría preguntar al foto:

* si hay alguna forma fácil de comprobar si funciona correctamente esa unidad central o no.
* qué utilidad puede tener (incluso con avería en alguno de los controles) para algún proyecto doméstico (bici eléctrica u otros), aparte de controlar una silla de ruedas, que este no lo contemplo actualmente. (La posibilidad de extraer componentes individuales para algún otro proyecto siempre está ahí pero me parece un recurso extremo).
* posibilidades de venderlo "como está" por internet. Es la última idea que se me ha ocurrido pero, debido a mi falta de tiempo y conocimientos de microelectrónica, es la que más me atrae actualmente.

La he desmontado y he hecho fotos al interior, pero antes de aburriros con imágenes, pregunto si es oportuno ponerlas aquí o debo dirigirme a otro hilo/chat/sala y exponerlas allí.

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda o sugerencia.

Pongo una foto sólo como aperitivo.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 22, 2018)

La forma de probarla en con cualquier motor DC chico, si regula la velocidad anda.
Si no anda puedes medir los transistores de potencia para ver si hay alguno en corto/quemado, que es lo más usual.
Si no hay un transistor quemado y sigue sin andar, quedará para desarme de algunos componentes.


----------

